# At a Glance with Second Skin Damplifier



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you Ant for selecting me as one of the winners for a free door pack of Second Skin Damplifier Pro.

First off, I have used Second Skin before, but never Damplifier Pro. I had high expectations, because I already know how well Second Skin's products work. There is a noticeable difference by looking at Damplifier Pro and comparing it with Damplifier and other deadeners, it is much thicker. Take a look.










I decided to use it on the trunk lid because I had a thing for deadening my Accord with layers upon layers of deadener. Here is a before shot:










The door pack came with 8 sheets, and with 4 of them I was able to do nearly the entire outer shell of the trunk lid.










As with the Accord, I decided to take it a step further and went ahead and put deadener on the inner shell of the trunk lid. Originally I was intending on using expanding foam but I decided it may be too much trouble. It made it easier to take out the tail lights and the trunk latch. I was able to use the roller more and the butt end of a screw driver along with my hands to secure the deadener in hard to get places.










As with standard Damplifier, if you lay the deadener and decide you need to take it off and move it to a different location, you will have no issues. I had a video but apparently I accidentally deleted it. What I did was lay the deadener and pressed down on it with my hands, then took it off and none of the backing came off. When I have used Raammat, if the deadener was on for a few seconds too long, the backing would already stick and it gets a tad messy when pulling off. Don't get me wrong, once the deadener is on, it's not like it will just fall off. 

I have used Dynamat Xtreme and Raammat before and have also had with me, but didn't use, eDead v1. In comparison to these, I would take Second Skin, hands down. This is strictly my opinion and is in no way biased in any way. Here is my reasoning. 

First, eDead v1 is WAY too flimsy and thin. You will need about 3 layers of it to get the same thickness as Damplifier Pro. Dynamat Xtreme is too expensive and is not as thick as Damplifier Pro, or even Damplifier. It also sticks way too quick so if you mess up, you'll have to deal with it.

Raammat is the only other deadener I like. It is less expensive, but Damplifier and Damplifier Pro are thicker (not by much for the Damplifier). I like how Second Skin deadener comes flat in a box, rather than a roll. It just looks cleaner when you lay the deadener. Damplifier and Damplifier Pro are also a bit better when it comes to having to take the deadener off and readjusting the location.

Damplifier Pro is awesome. Originally I thought I wouldn't pay the price for it because you don't get as much and it's not too much thicker than Damplifier, but it actually is better. I think I may only need to do one more layer on the trunk and I'll be fine. This single layer of Damplifier Pro seemed like it accomplished the same results as two layers of Damplifier on my Accord (this could also be due to the design of the trunk lid, but deadener sure did have an impact.

Here is the completed result with one layer. I will be using Damplifier Pro without a doubt for the rest of my vehicle. It's less work to do and costwise it is the same when compared to Damplifier and putting the same amount.










I also did the license plate.










I still have 1 sheet left and I will be using that for my doors when I order more deadener. Below are two videos, the first is without deadener and the second is with the one layer of deadener. In person it sounds more like a thud, not so much like the little bang it has in the second video.

No deadener:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cir2oaGL7Ic

Deadener:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hig9ZouG2IY

Again, I would like to thank Ant for giving me the opportunity to use the Damplifier Pro. I really appreciate and I will always support him and his company. He has always been very helpful with ideas and suggestions when I needed it and provides several great products.

So, for those who skip everything and want to know the answer, the answer is YES, very much worth it and I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent review. If you aren't planning to put a layer of foam or other material on top of the deadner, may I suggest you pick up some of Ant's aluminum tape, or any aluminum tape at your hardware store and seal up all those open seams. Will keep you from getting deadner on your luggage and what not and will make for a cleaner, nicer install.

Just a thought.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I never thought of that. I'd actually buy it from Ant rather than Home Depot, because 1. Ant is a great guy and 2. I like keeping everything uniform. I'll probably also cover the open cavity between the inner and outer shell of the trunk lid if that provides to be enough deadener. I don't have it pictured, but I do have the original black cover piece that goes over the deadener, so I still maintain the stock look


----------

